# Greenstuff hair.



## Voark (Mar 20, 2007)

The question is...How to make greenstuff hair?

I have used the search function here and on other forums, but all turned out blank.

If anyone has a link or example or tutorial for greenstuff hair (and is willing to show/post it, then my gratitude is great ).

It's for a Chaos lord, swooping down from the skies. His hair (pref. long hair) is flowing backwards as he decents.

Any and all suggestions are welcome (as long as they are sensible).

Voark.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Think there's on on the GW site. I'd be tempted to mould a blob from the head of the model as a base in the shape you're after, then once that bit is dry, add more GS to add detail.


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

GS costs too much..


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

GreenStuff Basics

Also a good one that will help with the preperation of working with greenstuff http://www.bananaking.net/cento/workshop/conv_green.htm

The Ten Commandments of GreenStuff Thou shalt follow


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

I have a nice method of doing hair that I've recently worked out; I'll work up a tutorial in the next day or two and post it up.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*



UltiLink said:


> GS costs too much..


Not if you buy it from here - 90cm strip of green stuff for £8.12


----------

